# Raventree Slingmail!



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sent a pit pouch to RavenTree78 and got back these 6 Roo leather beauties. I got the better end of that deal. Thanks for your generosity man!! Imma band one of these up ASAP.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Raventree78 is the man!
Those look really nice!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Raven tree comes through again, stand up guy he is


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Sweet! Awesome score!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

nice pouches!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks guys. I’m pleased for sure.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Look how cool the pouches look with that white and black lanyard! I might have to make a white handle wrap for it now.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice lookin' rig  I personally like the torque with a paracord wrap, jessie harris on youtube did an awesome vid on how to wrap a torque, it is the method I use too


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> Nice lookin' rig  I personally like the torque with a paracord wrap, jessie harris on youtube did an awesome vid on how to wrap a torque, it is the method I use too


Yep I’ve actually been trying to follow that one but it’s a little confusing with the reversed camera angle. Well that and it was 1am when I tried it. I’m gonna give it another go tonight.
Im not sure though, I kind of liked the idea of black and neon orange lol (Sort of Tron kind of). So we’ll see 😉. For some reason I bought all black slingshots, so I could always go black and white on the scout LT or something. Decisions, decisions. 🤣

Anyway, thanks again for the pouches, I got out with the oval cut this morning and it’s just the perfect size. Lobbed some 7/16 down range before it got too hot outside to breathe lol.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Quick update: These pouches are sweet. Super comfortable, good feedback, they pocket really well and the size makes them pretty versatile. I’ve only used the oval ones so far.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i like the Roo pouches i got from Raventree a while back,still shooting the first one on a second set of tubes


----------

